# Excess Baggage shipping to Singapore



## annaonholiday (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,

I'd like some advice on shipping my excess baggage to Singapore...

I'm looking for the most economical way to ship it, yet want a company that is reputable and reliable - I have heard horror stories of boxes gone missing or arriving 6 mths later..!

Prices vary widely, and I was hoping to get advice from people who have used services for companies that shipped their belongings from UK to Singapore.

I'd like to take into account hidden charges (like clearing customs, port handling charges etc) as these do have a nasty habbit of slapping you from behind.

Would be grateful for any recommendations/suggestions.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as shipping to Singapore, rarely have I heard of horror stories

All the big shippers have some form of presence here, and my 2 cents says 'Fret not'


----------



## annaonholiday (Jul 19, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> As far as shipping to Singapore, rarely have I heard of horror stories
> 
> All the big shippers have some form of presence here, and my 2 cents says 'Fret not'



Thanks for the reassurance! 

Generally, are customs very strict about taxes (slapping GST) on new electronic items bought and shipped in (e.g. breadmaker, microwave) with the rest of the belongings? 

I hear it's really about a luck thing, as they put all the cargo through Xrays and generally, only suspicious packages get opened up. 

To be honest, I'm stressing over the fact all my boxes might get opened up and rummaged through - a lot of fragile items have been packed carefully so I know they will be left intact, but there are no guarantees someone can piece all the jigsaws back into their assigned slots unless they're patient to rewrap them with the towels and stuff them back in. 

I'm thinking of going with either Anglo Pacific or Excess Baggage Company, and am not sure which one to trust my belongings with.:juggle:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

annaonholiday said:


> Generally, are customs very strict about taxes (slapping GST) on new electronic items bought and shipped in (e.g. breadmaker, microwave) with the rest of the belongings?


You may be asked to pay the GST of 7%, if it is shipped from manufacturer .. if you are shipping yourself, you may not be levied the GST.

/QUOTE]
I hear it's really about a luck thing, as they put all the cargo through Xrays and generally, only suspicious packages get opened up. 
[/QUOTE]

Don't tell anybody, that luck of thing don't work here .. ever since US said Singapore is a transit point for contraband and drugs .. virtually all containers get passed through their scanners ..  



> To be honest, I'm stressing over the fact all my boxes might get opened up and rummaged through - a lot of fragile items have been packed carefully so I know they will be left intact, but there are no guarantees someone can piece all the jigsaws back into their assigned slots unless they're patient to rewrap them with the towels and stuff them back in.


Not rummaged, but scanned .. so .. unless you have items that warrant a close inspection, fret not.



> I'm thinking of going with either Anglo Pacific or Excess Baggage Company, and am not sure which one to trust my belongings with.:juggle:


Not heard of either, but Shalom is the big guys here .. from what I knows

Anyway, the movers do brief on the process .. and all have counterparts here ...


----------

